# Những tiêu chí chọn mua nhiệt kế điện tử



## Kenzy (13/4/18)

Với người lớn thì việc dùng nhiệt kế thuỷ ngân cũng có thể là khá ổn vì nó vẫn mang đến hiệu quả đo chính xác, giá thành rẻ. Tuy nhiên, với trẻ con thì việc dùng nhiệt kế thuỷ ngân không phải là lựa chọn tối ưu vì việc đo thường khá là khó khăn. Và nó còn đặc biệt nguy hiểm nếu trẻ làm rơi vỡ và để thuỷ ngân chảy ra ngoài dính vào da/thịt. Đó là lý do tại sao mà nhiệt kế điện tử đang dần thay thế nhiệt kế thuỷ ngân. Đặc biệt là các dòng nhiệt kế hồng ngoại có khả năng đo trán, đo tai.

*1. Nhiệt kế điện tử là gì?*
Nhiệt kế điện tử  là một nhiệt kế dùng để đo nhiệt độ cơ thể hoặc cũng có thể đo nhiệt đồ nhiều vật dụng khác như nước tắm cho bé chẳng hạn. Nhiệt kế điện tử ra đời để giải quyết được những vấn đề bất cập của nhiệt kế thủy ngân như sự nguy hiểm, đo chậm. Hoặc đơn giản nhất là ở cảm biến, nhiệt kế điện tử có khả năng báo hiệu khi nào đã đo xong (và phát tiếng kêu tít tít).

Về nguyên lý hoạt động thì nhiệt kế điện tử được thiết kế để sử dụng cảm biến nhiệt để đo nhiệt độ. Cảm biến được kết nối với một bảng vi mạch điện tử được lập trình sẵn. Khi quá trình đo diễn ra, cảm biến sẽ thu thập thông tin, truyền đến bảng điều khiển và sau đó được hiển thị trên màn hình kết quả đo.

Hầu hết các dòng nhiệt kế điện tử đo nách hiện nay đều có bộ phận phát tiếng kêu báo hiệu khi nhiệt độ của đầu đo không tăng nữa (tức là đã đo xong). Thời gian cần thiết để đo nhiệt độ với nhiệt kế điện tử rất nhanh thường chỉ từ 3 - 30 giây tuỳ dòng sản phẩm.

_

_
_Nhiệt kế điện tử rất thuận tiện để dùng cho trẻ nhỏ_​
Về thiết kế, nhiệt kế điện tử hầu hết được sản xuất với các lớp vỏ nhựa cứng rất chắc chắn, hoặc vỏ bằng silicon...rất an toàn với trẻ nhỏ. Tuỳ theo từng dòng sản phẩm mà nhiệt kế điện tử có thể dùng để đo trán, tai, miệng, nách, và hậu môn (ít phổ biến vì rất mất vệ sinh).
Với những thiết kế đặc biệt và khả năng đo hiệu quả, nhiệt kế điện tử có thể sử dụng được với mọi đối tượng từ trẻ sơ sinh cho tới người già. Một số dòng sản phẩm còn có khả năng lưu lại lịch sử đo để hỗ trợ quá trình theo dõi tình trạng sốt của trẻ em nữa.

*2. Phân loại nhiệt kế điện tử*
Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều loại nhiệt kế điện tử được thiết kế với các mẫu mã và cách sử dụng khác nhau. Nhiệt kế càng ít tính năng, đơn giản thì giá bán càng rẻ. Còn nếu xét về tính tiện dụng nhất thì nó thuộc về các sản phẩm nhiệt kế điện tử hồng ngoại có khả năng đo tai, trán. Một số dòng có thể vừa đo tai, vừa đo trán mang lại hiệu quả sử dụng vượt trội.

_

_
_Nhiều loại nhiệt kế điện tử_​
Về thiết kế thì nhiệt kế điện tử rất đa dạng. Nhưng nếu xét đến tính năng và cách sử dụng thì nhiệt kế điện tử có thể chia thành một số loại chi tiết dưới đây.

*2.1. Nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số*
Nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số là loại nhiệt kế phổ biến, được bán rộng rãi nhất trên thị trường vì giá rất rẻ chỉ từ khoảng vài chục nghìn. Nó được thiết kế rất đơn giản với một màn hình LCD để hiển thị kết quả đo và một nút bấm khởi động khi bắt đầu đo.

Nhiều nhiệt kế có tiếng bíp hoặc tín đèn nhấp nháy để báo hiệu quá trình đo đã xong. Nghĩa là nhiệt kế báo hiệu đã đo được nhiệt độ cao nhất của cơ thể, nếu có đo tiếp thì nhiệt cũng không tăng nữa. Vỏ của nhiệt kế có thể được làm bằng nhựa hoặc silicon (rất mềm và an toàn). Riêng phần đầu đo thì sẽ được bọc bằng một lớp hợp kim/kim loại dẫn nhiệt tốt. Các sản phẩm nhiệt kế dạng này sử dụng pin (loại nhỏ) có tuổi thọ khoảng vài năm và có thể thay khi hết pin.

_


Nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số cặp nách_​Nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số khắc phục được rất nhiều nhược điểm của nhiệt kế thủy ngân như an toàn hơn, chính xác hơn và đo nhanh hơn nhiệt kế thuỷ ngân. Hầu hết các nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số hiện nay đều có thể đo bằng hình thức kẹp nách, hoặc ngậm vào miệng. Nhưng dù sao thì kẹp nách vẫn là hình thức phổ biến vì sạch sẽ hơn.

Nhược điểm lớn nhất của loại nhiệt kế này là khó đo vì nó sẽ khiến trẻ nhỏ khó chịu. Khi đo, yêu cầu là phần đầu của nhiệt kế phải tiếp xúc với cơ thể. Trong khi đó, phần đầu này thường cứng và lạnh khiến trẻ giật mình, rất ít khi chịu hợp tác với người lớn để đo. Đó là lý do mà dòng sản phẩm này không phải là sản phẩm tối ưu để theo dõi đo nhiệt khi trẻ đang bị sốt cao. Vì khi đó bạn phải đo rất liên tục để theo dõi, mà nếu trẻ khóc thì thường sẽ lại càng sốt cao thêm nữa.

_

_
_Với loại đo miệng thì bạn cần dùng cồn vệ sinh sạch sẽ trước và sau mỗi lần sử dụng_​
Khi đo thì bạn cần chọn một vị trí thích hợp với con bạn để đo nhiệt độ, tránh tình trạng không theo dõi được nhiệt độ chính xác. Lý do là nhiệt độ tham chiếu tại mỗi vị trí để đánh giá bạn có đang bị sốt hay không rất khác nhau. Nếu đo ở miệng và nách, kết quả đo trên 37,5 độ C là đã bắt đầu có dấu hiệu sốt. Trong khi đó nếu đo ở hậu môn thì nhiệt độ tham chiếu thường cao hơn (khoảng 38.5 độ) mới được coi là sốt.

*2.2. Nhiệt kế hồng ngoại đo trán*
Nhiệt kế hồng ngoại đo trán là một cuộc cách mạng sáng tạo trong lĩnh vực theo dõi nhiệt độ. Đây là công nghệ đo nhiệt độ mà không cần tiếp xúc với cơ thể. Cách đo này có khả năng đo nhiệt độ tại động mạch thái dương, kéo dài từ giữa trán đến thái dương. Một số dòng sản phẩm khác thì hoạt động với cơ chế tương tự nhiệt kế đo trán nhưng đo nhiệt của các tia hồng ngoại trong tai.

Về mức độ chính xác thì nhiệt kế hồng ngoại cũng cho kết quả chính xác không kém nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số. Và đặc biệt là thời gian đo chỉ mất từ  1 đến 3 giây để đo. Chính vì vậy nên nhiệt kế hồng ngoại là giải pháp hoàn hảo để bạn có thể theo dõi nhiệt độ sốt của trẻ em liên tục, thường xuyên mà không gặp bất cứ khó khăn nào trong quá trình đo.

Sử dụng nhiệt kế đo trán rất dễ dàng bằng cách giữ nhiệt kế cách trán từ 2cm đến 5cm và nhấn nút bắt đầu đo để đèn ở đầu nhiệt kế bật sáng. Sau đó bạn di chuyển nhiệt kế từ trán sang thái dương. Nhiệt kế sẽ dựa trên các bức xạ hồng ngoại để tính được nhiệt độ của cơ thể.

_


Nhiệt kế điện tử đo trán_​Tuy nhiên, với nhiệt kế hồng ngoại đo trán thì bạn cần lưu ý khi đo là trán phải khô và không có vật cản. Nếu trán có nhiều mồ hôi hoặc có dán miếng dán hạ sốt thì kết quả sẽ không chính xác. Bạn cùng cần tuân thủ theo hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất về khoảng cách từ nhiệt kế tới trán để đo được kết quả chính xác nhất.
Vì vậy, nhà sản xuất thường khuyến cáo là bạn nên thực hiện đo nhiệt độ ba lần liên tiếp và lấy kết quả cao nhất. Nhiệt độ tham chiếu để biết được bạn có bị sốt hay không khi đo ở trán là 37,5 độ C và ở tai là 38 độ C.

*2.3. Nhiệt kế điện tử đo tai*
Dòng sản phẩm này có nhiều điểm tương đồng với nhiệt kế đo trán là cũng tính toán nhiệt độ dựa trên bức xạ nhiệt hồng ngoại của cơ thể. Về cơ bản thì nhiệt kế điện tử đo tai cũng rất dễ sử dụng nhưng vẫn không bằng nhiệt kế đo trán được. Lý do là khi đo bạn sẽ phải đưa phần đầu của nhiệt kế vào bên trong tai (một chút thôi). Nhưng như thế cũng sẽ khiến trẻ con khó chịu. Và nếu không thực hiện đúng, đo được đủ gần thì kết quả có thể không chính xác.

_


Nhiệt kế điện tử đo tai_​
Về thiết kế, nhiệt kế điện tử đo tai thường sử dụng đầu nhỏ mềm để tránh gây tổn thương màng nhĩ. Chủ yếu các đầu nhiệt kế bằng cao su mềm nên sẽ không gây bất ngờ khi tiếp xúc vào cơ thể. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng cần chú ý là không nên sử dụng dòng sản phẩm này để đo nhiệt của bé dưới 3 tháng tuổi do ống tai quá bé.

Thêm vào đó, khi sử dụng nhiệt kế đo tai, việc đặt nhiệt kế không đúng vị trí sẽ đem lại kết quả không chính xác. Nếu những ai bị viêm tai, tai ướt thì cũng không nên sử dụng dòng sản phẩm này vì kết quả đo sẽ không còn chính xác nữa.

*3. Những tiêu chí chọn mua nhiệt kế điện tử*
Nhiệt kế điện tử loại nào tốt sẽ phụ thuộc vào các tiêu chí mà bạn đặt ra khi chọn mua. Tiêu chí hàng đầu luôn quan trọng nhất là nhiệt kế phải đo chính xác. Nhưng ngoài các yếu tố này thì rất nhiều những vấn đề khác bạn cũng sẽ cần cân nhắc khi chọn mua nhiệt kế điện tử. Dưới đây là các thông số gợi ý mà bạn cần tìm hiểu.

Độ chính xác: Đây là tiêu chí đầu tiên và quan trọng nhất khi chọn mua nhiệt kế điện tử. Mỗi loại nhiệt kế đều đo nhiệt độ chính xác khi bạn tuân thủ đúng hướng dẫn. Với những gia đình có con bé, bạn nên mua hai đến 3 loại nhiệt kế khác nhau để có thể thay đổi trong từng hoàn cảnh. Và chắc chắn là bạn không nên thiếu một sản phẩm nhiệt kế đo trán loại tốt trong trường hợp này.

Đơn vị đo nhiệt:  Đơn vị đo lường thông thường đối với nhiệt kế thường là độ F hoặc độ C. Hầu hết các loại nhiệt kế đều có thể thay đổi đơn vị đo lường từ độ F sang C và ngược lại. Ở Việt Nam thì bạn sẽ quen với độ C hơn là độ F. Chính vì vậy, nếu mua hàng nhập khẩu thì phải xem có chuyển được sang độ C không nhé.
Tốc độ đo: Tiêu chí này rất quan trọng khi đo nhiệt độ cho trẻ nhỏ. Bạn không thể giữ hoặc bắt bé nằm yên một chỗ trong một khoảng thời gian dài được. Vì vậy, lời khuyên là bạn nên chọn những loại nhiệt kế hồng ngoại đo nhanh và chính xác.

Âm thanh báo hoàn thành: Tiêu chí này cũng rất quan trọng bởi nó là điểm cải tiến lớn so với nhiệt kế thủy ngân. Nhất là với nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số, việc thông báo thời gian hoàn thành việc đo sẽ trở nên đơn giản hơn rất nhiều và đảm bảo kết quả đo là phản ánh đúng với nhiệt độ cơ thể.

Màn hình hiển thị có đèn:  Đây cũng là một tiêu chí mình để ý khi lựa chọn nhiệt kế. Vì hầu hết bé thường có xu hướng sốt vào ban đêm. Chắc hẳn bạn sẽ không muốn dậy bật đèn để đánh thức bé cũng như cả nhà mỗi khi cặp nhiệt độ.

Tính năng lưu nhiệt độ: Một số nhiệt kế điện tử có các chức năng lưu nhiệt độ của các lần đo trước để bạn theo dõi sự biến động nhưng thường những chiếc nhiệt kế này sẽ có giá đắt hơn các dòng không có tính năng lưu.

_Nguồn: truereview_


----------



## bautroimauxanh (6/8/21)

Nhiệt kế điện tử là một nhiệt kế dùng để đo nhiệt độ cơ thể hoặc cũng có thể đo nhiệt đồ nhiều vật dụng khác như nước tắm cho bé chẳng hạn


----------

